# Timing overadvance sporadic



## poopdrummer (Jan 17, 2008)

*Timing HELP. Sporadic.*

Had 2 codes, vw said they are:

1) system too lean, my cai "sec hose not seating nor locking on intake pipe" was the reason mechanic said. But I couldn't see what's wrong when I look at it. 

2)"Timing overadvanced sporadic" "Software for timing overadvance fault". :what:

This was yesterday and my cel came back on today. I'm friends with the advisor there, no reason to lie to me. He suggested i put my stock intake back together. 
The thing that gets me is that he said they don't have to software to fix my timing issue...:banghead:

ANY IDEAS? Thank you :beer:


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you have the exact codes thrown? What kind of intake do you have?


----------



## poopdrummer (Jan 17, 2008)

P0171 is the lean code. I couldn't get the other code from the advisor. I have been trying to call them today to get that. I'm runnin the carbonio. I have had it for over a year and never threw a code.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

How many miles are on the car? I wonder if this is an issue of the timing chain guide/rail failing. 

- Jeremy.


----------



## poopdrummer (Jan 17, 2008)

just under 75,000. Advisor was mentioning something about the software and that they didn't have what I needed. Possible that flashing to C2 would do anything?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

flashing to C2 "intake file" should get rid of the lean/intake code but not the cam code....


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

With the cam and lean codes, I'd bet $1,000 the chain jumped a tooth or two. And, IMO, there's no way this is simply software related. :screwy:

- Jeremy.


----------



## poopdrummer (Jan 17, 2008)

I spoke with the dealer just now. My advisor told me it was a software update they didn't have the disc for. Also that any dealer that has it will charge me. Which led me now to wonder if I should just go get the C2 flash... Hope I don't sound so :screwy: anymore!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

go unitronic. it is better than C2.
and GREAT driveability.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> go unitronic. it is better than C2.
> and GREAT driveability.


I'm sorry but how can you back this claim up at all? Have ever had your car chipped with any kind of software before? I don't think you have, so how can you sit there and say unitronic is better than C2 and Uni has great drive ability. When they dont even have software for your car yet! I'm not saying one is better then the other because I haven't tried out Uni's software so I wont speak of something I don't know about first hand. But I will say after driving with C2's software for more then a year and half its a great product and did everything it says it does. 

OP: Sorry I am of no help.


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

I think that you should really have your car looked at. Like the others said, the software flash will get rid of the lean code, but the code it's throwing saying "Timing over advance sporadic" could be a real serious problem. How is the car running? Does it sound like it is idling kind of funny? Listen to your engine and if it's idling funny you might have had your timing chain jump a tooth and now it's not caming properly. This could lead to a new engine or a rebuild if it's not taken care of immediately. 
It might be nothing serious either. Just don't want you blowing your engine.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> go unitronic. it is better than C2.
> and GREAT driveability.


funny...you have neither. so how can you tell? you can't. when you tried BOTH and have dyno charts, drivability checks and logs..THEN you can say that, 

again...as i posted in other threads you talk in....use facts not opinions.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

jtrujillo86 said:


> With the cam and lean codes, I'd bet $1,000 the chain jumped a tooth or two. And, IMO, there's no way this is simply software related. :screwy:
> 
> - Jeremy.


i have to agree...it won't take care of both. i posted it should take care of the lean intake code...but not the cams timing code.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> funny...you have neither. so how can you tell? you can't. when you tried BOTH and have dyno charts, drivability checks and logs..THEN you can say that,
> 
> again...as i posted in other threads you talk in....use facts not opinions.



in any case, as always, i am not posting my personal opinion, cause that is a diff matter.

in any case, i'm not here to create a debate or an argument.
so, lets keep the thread going.

op: as said before, flashing the car will only take care of one of the problems.
you should do further checks in order to correct the other fault.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> flashing the car will only take care of one of the problems.
> you should do further checks in order to correct the other fault.


correct.
fix other issues BEFORE flashing.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

by flashing it first, you may enhance the fault.

and that would be "no bueno"


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

I was told earlier by someone that these chain systems have plastic guides. When the plastic guides start wearing thin, they start to chip away slowly, then you will start to hear chattering noises coming from the motor, this is very typical in the 60-100,000 mile window depending on how you change your oil. Eventually when the chain slaps for too long, it will stretch, causing it to skip a tooth or two.

I would get it checked right away.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

from someone that had a motor apart.....with the "plastic" guide out...the chain can't skip....


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> from someone that had a motor apart.....with the "plastic" guide out...the chain can't skip....


Is it really plastic?? I wanna say no...


----------



## SQRABBIT (Aug 28, 2008)

Just looking at the shallow end of the pool here could it be possible its throwing a lean code due to the over advance in the timing. More timing would equate to more fuel unless the wheel has been reinvented with this one.


----------



## poopdrummer (Jan 17, 2008)

READ CAREFULLY: The mechanic said that the timing code has to do with SOFTWARE ONLY. Not mechanical. I am hoping he's right. This way, flashing will clear BOTH codes...


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

poopdrummer said:


> READ CAREFULLY: The mechanic said that the timing code has to do with SOFTWARE ONLY. Not mechanical. I am hoping he's right. This way, flashing will clear BOTH codes...


Don't be a dick. You and your 16 posts came on here asking for help / advice and we gave it to you. If you want to take the advice of the ONE mechanic you spoke to, have at it. But don't come back here crying when your ECU flash doesn't fix your "software" problem 

- Jeremy.


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> from someone that had a motor apart.....with the "plastic" guide out...the chain can't skip....


good to know:thumbup:



poopdrummer said:


> READ CAREFULLY: The mechanic said that the timing code has to do with SOFTWARE ONLY. Not mechanical. I am hoping he's right. This way, flashing will clear BOTH codes...


[/QUOTE]

software faults causing timing issues????:what: 
not sure how software would cause cams/gears to advance


----------



## poopdrummer (Jan 17, 2008)

The thing here is im a super nice guy and didn't intend for that to be rude. I just felt like I wasn't clear enough before. Thanks for all the input everyone. :beer: I'll share the news on what happens.


----------



## poopdrummer (Jan 17, 2008)

Maybe it's time I grab a 2010 gti before they are gone!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you'll have more issues with a 2.0T anyday over a 2.5L

yes the guides are plastic. yes we helped develope the C2 headspacer, we had a motor on the ground working with it for weeks, we have played with many of them. with ALL guides out the chain can skip. but one or even the top 2....nearly impossible. if the chaine "skips" its normally the cam gear loosening and turning as it has NO keyway and can thus move if not torqued right.

its possible that the software could cause the cam code BUT flashing to C2 software won't fix THAT code...my guess is...take it to another place,


----------



## SQRABBIT (Aug 28, 2008)

poopdrummer said:


> READ CAREFULLY: The mechanic said that the timing code has to do with SOFTWARE ONLY. Not mechanical. I am hoping he's right. This way, flashing will clear BOTH codes...


Even if the timing is a software related issue and not a mechanical one you still need more fuel to compensate for the timing thus the car running lean. It almost seems as if the tech is looking to far in to find what could be a simple solution, but I could be wrong. Hope everything works out for the best.


----------

